# Poling Platform Welder St. Pete area



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm looking for someone that you would recommend for work on a poling platform in St. Pete area. I have a poling platform that attaches with 4 attachment points but all on the transom - so no front leg supports, that developed cracks on both sides of the main tubes. Need a professional to assess repair options. Appreciate any input. Thanks


----------

